# The Pointless thread



## Cyndaquil (Oct 14, 2008)

Post things here that people do that are pointless.


----------



## cheesecake (Oct 14, 2008)

People make pointless threads like this one


----------



## ZimD (Oct 14, 2008)

Dammit, I wanted to say that.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 14, 2008)

No.


----------

